
Why has Hacker News become so diluted by None hacker news? - taf2
Hacker News recently - really since 2016 has become so diluted with topics unrelated to hacking... Why do we continue to see posts from major news outlets that really have nothing to do with day to day hacking?   What can be done to bring things back to higher quality of content e.g. less news spam?
======
wprapido
We the hackers by design are curious beings. So, there is nothing that
couldn't potentially entertain and engage our minds.

------
vinayms
I am new here but from what I understand the top stories are top because they
were up voted by the members. This means the "problem" is not with the act of
posting itself but with the act of up voting, which is reflective of the
people active. That's democracy at work. The only way to fix it is the wrong
way - discriminate and override, whatever those mean in this context.

------
yesenadam
You sound angry and resentful. And seem to assume 'what you like' = 'high
quality'. It sounds like you're just having a nice whine, don't really want
solutions. But anyway:

1\. Well, you could make your own version that selects out the kind of stories
_you_ think are quality and quietly censors the rest. I might prefer that
version too.

2\. Or you could try changing the guidelines: "On-Topic: Anything that good
hackers would find interesting. That includes more than hacking and startups.
If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the answer might be: anything that
gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."

------
minimaxir
Hacker News was like that before 2016 too.

------
Tomte
It was never about hacking. It was about startup things, and I'm very glad
that this isn't very prominent anymore.

HN has never been better!

------
meiraleal
I think this might be the "hackernews effect". As you go checking and reading
HN content, they get less and less esoteric until you start think it became
too mainstream.

------
through
No idea, but for the few interesting topics that arise, I find it good to keep
a pulse on the “zeitgeist”. About 30% of the time. Would you consider
contributing articles?

------
hackermailman
I've noticed FireFox quantum pocket 'recommended stories' are frequently front
page HN news spam these days.

------
superasn
I think it's stuff that hackers like to read not stuff related to hacking.

------
jppope
agreed... the worst part is accidentally clicking then the paywall... the
culprits are clearly nytimes, wsj, washington post

~~~
ezekg
Psst… archive.org is your friend.

~~~
bleke
Or you hacker :), Greasemonkey with 33 lines (including filter) and you newer
see nytimes, wsj, washington, techcrunch and usual offenders again

